# Unusual bump?



## Jeannam2008 (Apr 1, 2008)

A couple days ago I noticed a small bump on my chihuahuas hind leg that sticks out I am a little worried thinking it's something more serious

She does have a vet appointment coming up on April the 8th and I will surely have the vet check it out, but until then I was wondering if anyone knew of anything and could help me out to what it could be?


----------



## DixieDozen (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like my puppy. I spotted a bump on her head. Almost like a pimple..I don't know what it is either.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Your little girl is beautiful! Where on the leg, could it be where a vaccine was given? Sometimes that leaves a lump. Other than that it could be anything from a simple bug bite, or as you said, something more serious. Make a note to yourself to check with your vet on 4/8. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Jeannam2008 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you 

Well no she hasn't had any shots in quite awhile and a bug bite could be possible it's getting warm out and the bugs are coming back but I'm surely going to get it checked either way. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## wheaties4ever123 (Mar 30, 2008)

My dog Casey has them too, alot of them. They're called Systs or Sists if your thinking of what I am. They are like tumors as in they spread and you usually have more then 1. *But they do not harm your dog AT ALL! * It my cause some itching, but go to you're vet and make sure they are sists or systs.


----------



## Jeannam2008 (Apr 1, 2008)

I know, that's what I was thinking of, but usually they could possibly turn into cancerous sists  which is what I'm scared of. But so far I've only spotted one on her body


----------



## BMWiley (Apr 2, 2008)

My family dog Taja (RIP) she was a full bread Doberman. She had lumps form on areas of her body. They were fat glans. Some where large, and small. When they first started forming we had gotten them removed, easy task. But as time went on she was getting older, and it was coming to the point where it was just a burden to take her to the vet and get them removed. They were really no threat to her health, maybe in a younger dog, but in her case it wasnt. She lived to be 14 years old. And one hell of a great life.


----------



## PAK (Apr 2, 2008)

More information on the bump would be helpful...size, shape, hard or soft, etc.

Many dogs gets harmless fatty CYSTS which can grow quite large. My previous dog had one on his abdomen that grew from lemon-sized to half-a-grapefruit sized. It did not bother him at all. The vet said that often when they are removed, they grow back. So its not worth the stress of surgery. Of course he was x-rayed to determine what type of growth it was. Some growths can be cancerous so if the bump remains for any length of time, I'd get it checked out.


----------



## Jeannam2008 (Apr 1, 2008)

I guess more information would be helpful 

It almost looks like a large pimple, there is no coloration in it... it doesn't seem to be bothering her at all.

It's semi soft, it's not irritated.


----------



## Melou1889 (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know if this helps but I had rats that had tumors around the same place.


----------



## DixieDozen (Mar 29, 2008)

So I found out what Dixies bump was..It was a tick..  poor girl. We got the body out but the head is still in there. It looked like skin so we figured it was a growth or something..didn't look anything like a tick until we removed it.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Message does not apply.... I replied to the wrong post. Sorry..


----------



## MyDog M*A*S*H (Mar 30, 2008)

*Some dogs get sebacous cysts and they can many times be nothing, but its always a good idea to get your vet to check them out. *


----------



## Jeannam2008 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help, I'm still anxiously waiting for her vet appointment, I tried to get it moved up, but there was nothing available


----------



## Jeannam2008 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well Licorice had her vet app. and they think it may be a fatty cycst. They took a sample of it with a needle [she didn't like that much] and we should have the result by tomorrow; thursday


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Good to hear it's nothing serious. Ya never know with little lumps and bumps. 
Be sure to update us on Thursday. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Jeannam2008 said:


> Well Licorice had her vet app. and they think it may be a fatty cycst. They took a sample of it with a needle [she didn't like that much] and we should have the result by tomorrow; thursday


Have you gotten the results back?


----------



## PAK (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm glad you had your appointment. Waiting for a vet appointment can be very nerve-wracking when you are worried. I hope it turns out to be nothing. Good luck!


----------

